# Plastic fermenter & sodium percarbonate?



## Leyther (8/12/16)

I've just kegged up my first beer and its now time to clean the fermenter, when I bought my kegs I also bought some Sodium Percarbonate to clean them and some Star-San to sanitse.

Just wandering if its ok to use the Sodium Percarbonate on the plastic fermenter or if thats not suitable for plastic?


----------



## peteru (8/12/16)

It's perfect for that.


----------



## timmi9191 (8/12/16)

sodium perc away brother

also star san it before fermenting


----------



## Dr_Rocks (8/12/16)

Leyther, 

Have a look at this thread; http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/14543-no-rinse-sterilizer-sodium-percarbonate-napisan-sodium-percarbona/


----------



## DU99 (8/12/16)

i have been using it for awhile and my fermenter is spotless and no ill effects.


----------



## Leyther (8/12/16)

Thanks, I thought it would be ok, but being first time just didn't want to use something that may damage it.


----------



## pist (9/12/16)

Completely fine use it on my fermenter and no chill cubes brings them up bright white again after storing wort in them


----------



## damoninja (9/12/16)

Great for when the fermenter's got a bit of age even if it's not filthy but discoloured. 

Every now and then when one's looking a little sorry I'll get mine and leave them for a week with a little so I can lay it on its side and liquid's in contact with the wall, rotate it few times a day for a few days. 

Rinse the living shit out of it with hot water x 5

Leave it in the sun for a day or so


----------



## Bribie G (9/12/16)

Perc works on just about anything. I've got kilos of it at the moment, and over the last few days I've:

Perced my white volleys, came up like new
Perced my white polo shirt
Perced my feet (soaked in a big bowl) before a visit to the podiatrist - strips off all the dead skin etc etc.
And I perced a ferementer.

Magic stuff but doesn't taste too good.


----------



## nosco (9/12/16)

I have been adding about a 1/4 cup of caustic with the usual 1/4 of perc to a full fermenter of warm water (i cant get hot oit of the tap) in an attempt to try and break up the cleaning routine. I wasnt sure if it would do anything but the KK website says that together they a very affective cleaner.?. Im just not a sure if 1/4 to 30lt will do anything. 

I soak em over night with lid on in the bath. Id go more but i have little ones around.


----------



## peteru (9/12/16)

Perc is not too good for leather. I soaked some kids shoes. The plan was to soak for about an hour or two, but I forgot about them. A couple of days later, the leather has turned into jelly and you could easily push your finger through it. I imagine perc will do similar stuff to your skin, so protective gloves now seem like a very good idea.


----------



## MartinOC (9/12/16)

Bribie G said:


> Perc works on just about anything. I've got kilos of it at the moment, and over the last few days I've:
> 
> Perced my white volleys, came up like new
> Perced my white polo shirt
> ...


I hope you didn't use the one solution for all of those applications Bribie... :huh:


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (9/12/16)

nosco said:


> I have been adding about a 1/4 cup of caustic with the usual 1/4 of perc to a full fermenter of warm water (i cant get hot oit of the tap) in an attempt to try and break up the cleaning routine. I wasnt sure if it would do anything but the KK website says that together they a very affective cleaner.?. Im just not a sure if 1/4 to 30lt will do anything.
> 
> I soak em over night with lid on in the bath. Id go more but i have little ones around.


Hows it working nosco? Better than just sodium perc by itself?

I soak my fermenters overnight with sodium perc after every brew to make sure the surface is actually clean (not just visibly clean), I either rise and use straight away, or if it sits for a bit after rinsing it will get some Starsan.

If the fermenters been used for a wild brew or I'm at all worried it gets nuked with sodium hypochlorite bleach after sodium perc.

interested to try caustic and sodium perc in combination.


----------



## nosco (10/12/16)

No way of telling really. The perc cleans everything visible within an hour or 2 and i always take my taps apart. I should look up what ratio of caustic other people are using. Hopefully its enough to kill any bugs that might have adapted to just perc. 

I had a pils that had a wild yeast infection (im pretty sure) which is what has promted the extra measure.


----------

